

A Review of Backbone.js - jashkenas
http://www.decipherinc.com/n/blog/development-and-engineering-team/2011/04/backbone-api-and-events-models

======
conesus
This is the sharpest review of Backbone.js I've seen. A number of points
raised by the author Kevin gives the feeling that he has a supernatural
insight into why tradeoffs were made. Reading this review over, each point
seems obvious, but that's how a good review should be. And these points were
certainly not obvious during the planning for Backbone.

The conventions that served DocumentCloud well are conventions that work for
many other web apps. I'd recommend reading this review multiple times if
you're considering Backbone for your app. It hits on the biggest pain points
that Backbone addresses and where you might need to find alternatives or where
your own conventions may fit in.

~~~
keturn
Thanks! I'm glad to hear I was on target.

